

Ask HN: Any way to do anonymous pair programming? - gumpieza

I have started to really enjoy learning new things and i am the kind of person who learns by someone teaching.
One of the more interesting ways i have learnt things is by pair programming.
Is there any system that lets developers join up to discuss and learn new things through the principle of pair programming?
======
SiblingApp
I'd totally love to use this!

It would be great if you had an anonymous tutor who'd help you out with a
problem, kinda like a more real time StackOverflow. It would be fun if there
were some features from Github too.

------
benji-york
It's not anonymous by any means, but I have a little (open source) project
that is all about pair programming over the Internet. It is called
"termbeamer" and it lets one person host a Linux terminal session and one or
more people view the session. Coupled with a voice or video communication
channel it makes for pretty good remote pair programming. See termbeamer.com
for more details.

------
petervandijck
What do you mean by "anonymous" exactly? Trying to parse what you're looking
for...

